# Suggestions



## GuyOwen (Mar 30, 2021)

I am looking for some suggestions on a pattern either easy or hard i can make for the experience i have mostly just used whole blanks without any patterning or anything really special so i would like some suggestions for a design i can replicate and if you have any tips please feel free to share.


----------



## Ray-CA (Mar 30, 2021)

I started by cutting the blank either across or lengthwise at 90* and gluing a thin piece of wood in between.  That evolved into cutting at 45* as well as gluing in multiple thin veneers etc.  Watched lots of YouTube on Celtic knots and segmenting.  

Start simple, build skills and don't be afraid to screw up a blank or two (three, four.....)  

That said, I certainly wouldn't start out using that $60 special blank that you bought for a special gift.  Start with a common, easy to replace blank and experiment.

Good luck and I am sure that others with much more experience will have some thoughts as well.

Ray


----------



## KenB259 (Mar 30, 2021)

*Celtic knots always impress people. They are relatively easy and if you adhere to these key points, there's no reason they won't turn out.

1, Start with a square blank, both around the blank and the ends must be square.

2, Infill must match saw kerf perfectly.

3, Do not clamp them. If you have to clamp them, your infill isn't good enough.

4, Hole for brass must be straight.

That's the roadmap to success on a knot.*


----------



## JohnU (Mar 30, 2021)

This was one I enjoyed making a several years ago while playing with some wood blanks. It offers great learning that can be applied to so many designs.    I found in the library here...https://www.penturners.org/resources/morning-after-blank.66/


----------



## JohnU (Mar 30, 2021)

I don’t think the link worked.  It’s in the library under segmenting, called “the morning after”





__





						Morning After Blank
					

Sloped stepping up.  Click on the image below to begin download of PDF.    Author: Ron McIntire



					www.penturners.org


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 30, 2021)

here was one of my first ventures into segmenting.  Credit/gift cards are good for spacers when segmenting, they glue up and turn really easy.  Aluminum is nice but can be a little more difficult to work with.  The nice part about this style is that it really doesn't matter if you drill on center or if your angles aren't exactly 45 degrees.





__





						My favorite pens so far!
					

Well, I should add that they are my favorites that "I have made".  So many awesome pen makers here.  The nice thing about being new to anything is that you can really see your improvements.  With just about each new pen I make my newest favorite.  These are made from Padauk, Cebil, and my old...



					www.penturners.org
				




The end cap style is pretty easy too.  I like to drill each piece separately and then assemble/glue on the tube.  Drilling through aluminum can generate heat that can cause the glue to separate.  Also, this style is slightly more advanced because your drill hole needs to be perpendicular to seams.





__





						Simple segmented Poseidon rollerball
					

This is a Poseidon rollerball kit from woodpenpro.com, black locust burl and blue mahoe with aluminum accents.  It's a pretty solid kit, basically a Churchill clone but with stainless steel components and chrome accents.  I'm not super thrilled about the metal-metal cap threads, just a little...



					www.penturners.org
				




One thing to watch out for is end-grain.  Sometimes when you build up a segmented blank you can end up with a lot of engrain where you didn't expect it, it is much harder to turn and much easier to explode.  This is another reason why I suggest gift card spacers - using wood as spacers often leads to turning endgrain.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 30, 2021)

Looking for design ideas is easy. Simple designs just require a method to cut material and then use the right adhesive to glue together. If you look in the  segmenting subforum under this Blank Making forum you will see a thread titled, https://www.penturners.org/threads/no-comments-just-post-new-segmented-pens-and-likes.111419/  You will see a ton of examples of blanks done by various segmenters here and if you have questions just link the photo and ask away.


----------



## alanemorrison (Mar 30, 2021)

Owen, I think that most people who experiment with segmenting try a celtic knot at some stage.
Ken's advice above is spot on.
In addition to that, if and when you try a celtic knot, number the blank sides 1-4 rotationally and then cut in the sequence 1, 3, 2, 4 for best results.
Post some photographs of whatever you try, and enjoy the journey.
Alan


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 30, 2021)

GuyOwen said:


> I am looking for some suggestions on a pattern either easy or hard i can make for the experience i have mostly just used whole blanks without any patterning or anything really special so i would like some suggestions for a design i can replicate and if you have any tips please feel free to share.


Tooting my own horn, which i probably shouldn't do,but you asked for suggestions.Here's a couple links of two styles of pens I photograped my way through.If you find them interesting enough to give them a try.http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/valentines-gift-segments-120142/?highlight=valentines http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/twisted-tutorial-photo-journal-136009/


----------

